# معلومات حول هندسة الميكانيكـا



## واحد من هالناس (18 يناير 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته​ 

***​ 

أنا طالب في ثالث ثانوي 
في السعودية​ 

وودي أعرف معلومات عامة عن هندسة الميكانيكا من حيث:​ 

1) أماكن عمل مهندسي الميكانيكا وفرص عملهم بمدينة معينة (مثلا مدينة جدة)​ 

هل عمل المهندس الميكانيكي في المصانع فقط, وإن كانت في المصانع فما أتوقع إنهم يحتاجون أكثر من مهندس أو مهندسين في المصنع الواحد.. وكم عدد المصانع في السعودية بالنسبة لعدد المهندسين الميكانيكيين!!(يعني هل توقعي هذا صحيح؟؟)
يعني فرص العمل في أتوقع أنها قليلة بسبب قلة المصانع بالنسبة لعدد المهندسين!! (هل توقعي هذا صحيح؟؟)​ 
يعني فرص عمله بالسعودية قليلة؟؟​

2)وبالنسبة لطبيعة العمل​ 


3) وصعوبة الدراسة​ 


4)وأيضا بالنسبة للرواتب ​ 


وبالنسبة لفرص العمل فأنا غير سعودي فهل هناك فرق بين السعودي وغير السعودي من حيث التوظيف؟؟​ 

واعذروني على طريقة تفكيري وأسئلتي ولكن هذا مستقبل وعلي أن أعرف ميزات وعيوب حول هذا التخصص​ 

والله يجزاكم خير وإن شاء الله ما تقصرون معي​


----------



## الانجينيير (18 يناير 2010)

اولا الهندسه علم له اصول وقواعد مثل الطب والقانون وغيره من العلوم وكلا يحصله المجتهدين فقط
المهندس الناجح هو الحاصل على بكالوريوس هندسه فقط
يجب ان ترسخ هذه القواعد فى ذهنك قبل البدء فى اى شىء
:31:


----------



## الانجينيير (18 يناير 2010)

*مجالات العمل*

ساربطها ان شاء الله بالمواد والكورسات الدراسيه كما هو معلوم فان ظهور الدراسه النظريه العليا مثل الجامعات فمثلا اول ظهر جامعى فى مصر الجامعه الاهليه الملك فؤاد 1908
وكانت قبل ذلك مدارس بها اعداد محدوده من صفوه المجتمع والذين كانوا يسافرون للخارج للتحصيل
فكانت هذه المدارس بمثابه فروع من الجامعات فى الخارج حيث كان كل او معظم المدرسين اجانب والدراسه كانت بالانجليزيه او الفرنسيه فقط
مدرسة التجارة 1837
دار العلوم 1872
مدرسة الحقوق 1868
مدرسة الطب البيطرى 1827
مدرسة الصيدلة 1829
مدرسة الطب 1827
مدرسة المهندسخانة 1816

http://ar.wikipedia.org/wiki/جامعة_القاهرة


----------



## الانجينيير (18 يناير 2010)

فى البدايه تدرس بعض المواد الاساسيه الى هى الاساس لفهم المواد بعد ذلك مثل( الرياضيات كورس مطول وهو افضل كورس بالنسبه حتى لبقيه الكليات المهتمه بالامر مثل كليه العلوم - الفيزياء الكهربيه والضوء والكلاسيكيه والحديثه وهو كورس سهل ان شاء الله - حاسب الى - تاريخ علوم هندسيه - ميكانيكا استاتيكيه وديناميكيه مفيد جدا - وبعض المواد الاخرى حسب لائحه الجامعه المنتسب اليها)


(الرسم الهندسى والذى بعد ذلك يصبح برامج بالكمبيوتر - هندسه التشغيل- والتصميم الميكانيكى- هندسه المواد - نظريه الماكينات عيزه مذاكره شويه - الاهتزازات الميكانيكيه عيزه مذاكره شويه ) هذا يتيح العمل فى مجالات التصميم والانتاج الاساسيه وعمليات الخراطه والفريزه والسباكه والتى لاغنى عنها فى اى مجال هندسى مثل تصميم الجمالونات فى الكبارى وغيرها


(الثيومودينمك كورس طويل نوعا ما وهوالاساس لبعض العلوم بعد ذلك - المحركات -انتقا حراره) وذا يتيح لك العمل فى مجالت عديده مثل مصانع السيارات ومحطات السكك الحديديه والترسانات البحريه وغيرها 




(التبريد والتكييف كورس طويل نوعا ما - انتقال حراره) وهذا يتيح العمل فى مجالات التبريد المختلفه مثل شركات الطيران حيث التبريد بالهواءوايضا ثلاجات حفظ الاطعمه فى المصانع والاستيراد والتبريد بالبخار مثل الثلاجات المنزليه والتكييف وهو الاهم مثل التكيييف المركزى فى الفنادق والمصالح الحكوميه:3:


----------



## الانجينيير (18 يناير 2010)

(ميكانيكا موائع - ميكانيكا متقدمه - ميكانيكا تطبيقيه - مضخات) كورسات مهمه يتيحلك العمل فى مجالات هندسه المياه وشركات البترول وغيرها

(ديناميكا الغازات - محطات الطاقه - مع كورسات كهربيه طويله ) يتيح لك العمل فى مجالات السدود ومحطات توليد الطاقه الكهربيه وغيرها كتير


:32:


----------



## م ابوفارس (19 يناير 2010)

الهندسة الميكانيكة جميلة جدا نصيحتي لك الاتي 

1- ابحث بوكيبديديا معلومات عن الهندسة المكانيكة

عمل المهندس الميكانيكي 

بالمصانع
الصيانة
التصنيع
محطات التحلية والضخ 
وشركات الكهرباء
وارمكوا
وشركات الغاز 

رواتبهم تختلف من شركة الي شركة 
ارمكوا 11 الف تقريبا مع البدلات
سابك 12 الف تقريبا مع البدلات وسكن وتامين طبي والخ
المصانع الاقل مستوي تختلف من مصنع الي مصنع اخر بس اقل راتب للمهندس 6 الاف ريال


----------



## حكيم شمس (3 ديسمبر 2013)

اولا الهندسه علم له اصول وقواعد مثل الطب والقانون وغيره من العلوم وكلا يحصله المجتهدين فقط
المهندس الناجح هو الحاصل على بكالوريوس هندسه فقط
يجب ان ترسخ هذه القواعد فى ذهنك قبل البدء فى اى شىء

www.fagr.bu.edu.eg


----------

